# Starting winny/ tren stack



## chav0 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm 24 5'7'' 175lbs solid build. I could lose a little fat. I'm trying to lean and harden up. I'm not a typical gym rat. I'm into mostly bodyweight type workouts (a ton of dead hang pull ups, push ups, sit ups, flutter kicks, lunges, swimming, running, etc). Not into fast quick pace cross-fit workouts. I like to make sure i get the good solid workout without compromising it. Slow is smooth, smooth is fast. I'm all about endurance and pushing past a certain threshold. Basically i'd rather be harder than bigger. I want to be a monster. 

I'll be taking 1 ml/day oral winny50
2 2ml tren shots/week
ill be taking both for 8 weeks

My diet will mostly consist of plenty of lean meats, veggies, fruits.. pretty healthy. I'll make sure to get enough calories to support my body. 
My workouts will mostly stay the same (bodyweight +weight) 4-6 mile runs/day, 1000-3000 meter swims.. i'll throw a little free weights to supplement the workouts. 

I'm taking glucosamine, fish oil to help the joints.

I'm looking for some advice on my plan.. am i missing anything? Anyone got anything to ad? How does the dosage look? Could i do anything to better improve the plan? Anything will be appreciated..


----------



## Arnold (Jan 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*chav0* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

chav0 said:


> I'm 24 5'7'' 175lbs solid build. I could lose a little fat. I'm trying to lean and harden up. I'm not a typical gym rat. I'm into mostly bodyweight type workouts (a ton of dead hang pull ups, push ups, sit ups, flutter kicks, lunges, swimming, running, etc). Not into fast quick pace cross-fit workouts. I like to make sure i get the good solid workout without compromising it. Slow is smooth, smooth is fast. I'm all about endurance and pushing past a certain threshold. Basically i'd rather be harder than bigger. I want to be a monster.
> 
> I'll be taking 1 ml/day oral winny50
> 2 2ml tren shots/week
> ...


 
what strength tren is it?

tren will leave you extremely short of breath, and will shut you down hard without adding in an equal amount of test. 

Experience erectile disfunction first hand.


----------



## colorado (Jan 16, 2011)

Please do not do this cycle. You have no idea what you're doing.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Good luck with your goals


----------



## chav0 (Jan 16, 2011)

it is 100mg/ml


----------



## chav0 (Jan 16, 2011)

colorado.. can you give me an explanation why i shouldnt?


----------



## colorado (Jan 16, 2011)

Even though your dosages a low, you are going to shut down your natural testosterone production more than likely. With your bodyfat % being higher, you seem to be setting yourself up for some unwanted sides. Not to mention that you haven't mentioned what you plan to do if you do get sides. Then it come to coming off of your cycle. What are you going to do about that? 
I'd wait for a while and learn quite a bit more before I start if I were you. 

I'm not against Tren in a first cycle. I'm against Tren without Test in any cycle. 

What ester is the Tren?


----------



## chav0 (Jan 16, 2011)

What sort of unwanted sides?  Im at 11% body fat.. not very high.. and its enanthate


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

chav0 said:


> What sort of unwanted sides? Im at 11% body fat.. not very high.. and its enanthate


 
do some damn homework and find out yourself, or find out the hard way by running this cycle and see why people are telling you not to do it.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> do some damn homework and find out yourself, or find out the hard way by running this cycle and see why people are telling you not to do it.


 

Bro, I know its hard to have someone tell you that the cycle you have thought about and planned is no good but please listen to the advise. This cycle is crazy. If you want to be a MONSTER as you stated start with test.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## BigBill (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM!
I've found out that people on this site know what they're talking about. Stick around and you can get alot of very useful info!


----------



## SFW (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Welcome to IM!


----------

